
Ask HN: How do you spread an idea? - mlk_mnl
I want to add some data analysis in products of my company but I don&#x27;t know how to convince people to do it (or at least try it).
The problem is that it requires investment and they don&#x27;t want to be first to try (even if they are aware of the value that this can bring)
How do you convince people to try your new ideas ?
======
brudgers
My random advice from the internet:

Sell to people who are willing to buy. Don't argue with potential customers,
because they win the argument by not buying. In a team setting, being a good
teammate often means not doing exactly what one wants...somebody has to play
goalkeeper.

Good luck.

------
woogiewonka
Call Leo and his team. But seriously, what if you tie some ROI to a possible
outcome? Is that possible? Nothing gets people moving like money.

~~~
mlk_mnl
It's part of the problem, without them I don't have the knowledge (and
experience) to give a meaningful ROI

